# Another Great Friday Night!



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Ok fellas....no more Blue Moon for ya...we upgraded tonight....and also the smoke lineup! This was my first Hoegaarden and it was GREAT!!!

Started first with a cuban RyJ No. 2 A/T and then finished with a Ashton VSG Enchantment! The VSGs are BACK BABY! For those who knew about my VSG woes after striking out 3 times with the larger sizes. This was a GREAT stick...cedar/woody flavors on the draw following by sweetness on the exhale/finish. And the beer was a nice pairing...excellent flavor, smooth and not overpowering at all!!!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

I need to save up and try a few Ashtons. Rob gifted me a San Cristobal and it was amazing. It was my first from the Ashton family. Makes me wonder what else Ashton has to offer.


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

Man, I love hoegarden and the Enchantment is the only VSG I have tried, and I loved it. Looks like your night was only about 99% better than mine!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Another Belgium Ale - the good stuff. I'd say that was indeed a good night Mario!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Another great comob!!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Bad ass. Looked like a nice night.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Not the brew but I had that excate line up of cigars not to long ago.

Hey Mario I'm glad you enjoyed the VSG, as you know that is my fav one of the line up, in fact I would say thats my fav cigar! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

That's it I am making the drive next Friday... better have some of that beer for me!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good looking combo!Just 1 question where do you get the beer like that,never heard of it


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice combo!! I also had the Hoe last night :biggrin:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

I also got yet another different brand for tonight. There is a speciality section in the supermarket with all different beers. So I heard of the name from here and grabbed them.

Come on down Greg...I'll get a frosty mug ready for ya!


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

Mario if you are tying different beers, I would suggest you look for one called Delerium Tremens, it's a pretty unique experience. Also, on a hot day Kingfisher or Tiger are my two favorites. But hoegarden is hands down the top of my list, next to Guinness of course...


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

one of my favorite brews. its fantastic! glad you enjoyed it as well


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Almost forgot.....thanks to Babagnoosh for the VSG!!


----------



## fordkustom (Jun 28, 2007)

after blue moon i assume you now know why a true belgian wit is to die for. great pairing, next time i would recomend an arrogant bastard with the vsg


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Funny...it really takes a certain beer to be able to be paired with a decent stick. hard to find the right pairs though. Doc does a great job.


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice carbon palio and tatuaje lotus. where did you get the lotus?


----------

